# Arnold Schwarzenegger : TERMINATOR



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2005)

Arnold Schwarzenegger refuse d'accorder sa grâce à «Tookie» Williams 
[12/12/2005 21:44]



Le gouverneur de Californie Arnold Schwarzenegger a refusé lundi d'accorder sa grâce à «Tookie» Williams, un ancien chef de gang devenu un ardent militant de la non-violence qui a été condamné à mort.

A 51 ans, Stanley «Tookie» Williams est le pensionnaire des couloirs de la mort le plus connu des Etats-Unis. Fondateur du gang des Crips de Los Angeles, il doit être exécuté par injection mardi au pénitencier de San Quentin pour avoir assassiné quatre personnes en 1979.

Il devrait être le 12e détenu exécuté en Californie depuis le rétablissement de la peine de mort dans cet Etat en 1977.

(pris sur le oueb)


----------



## al02 (12 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> A 51 ans, Stanley «Tookie» Williams est le pensionnaire des couloirs de la mort le plus connu des Etats-Unis. Fondateur du gang des Crips de Los Angeles, il doit être exécuté par injection mardi au pénitencier de San Quentin pour avoir assassiné *quatre personnes* en 1979.


*Quatre personnes* sur la conscience, ce n'est pas mal !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Sujet de merde.


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2005)

ca y'est.

"réponse de merde"


----------



## Bilbo (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sujet de merde.


Tu es dur. 

Y aurait pas un fil sur l'euthanasie qui traîne quelque part histoire que chaton apprenne à faire des fusions. Faut dire qu'au Bar c'est inhabituel. 

  

À+


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2005)

Et j'ajouterais "Monde de merde." (pour les esthètes, aucune considération politique).


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

Tu vois, Mon p'tit José, le train de leurs injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence.


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2005)

putain les mecs, ca me fait plaisir de rencontrer des poetes!

allez, bonne teloche.


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, Mon p'tit José, le train de leurs injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence.



Tu t'crois style, hein. Mais t'es qu'un ringard. Regarde moi, j'suis in, j'ai au moins pour dix mille dollars de fringues sur l'cul, tel que tu m'vois.


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

Parce que tu crois que la classe c'est d'être habillé en azzedinne alaïa et de faire rêver les ménagères ?


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2005)

http://www.russievirtuelle.com/recettes/soupes.htm


----------



## reineman (12 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger refuse d'accorder sa grâce à «Tookie» Williams
> [12/12/2005 21:44]
> 
> 
> ...



Le pobleme la dedans, c'est qu'en californie, la population est à soixante dix pour cent pour la peine de mort ,( je cite le chiffre pour mémoire)....schwarzenegger ou un autre 'neo-con'(et en parlerait-t'on alors?) ,ça change pas grand chose...


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Quatre personnes* sur la conscience, ce n'est pas mal !



*Vingt ans* dans les "couloirs de la mort", ce n'est pas mal !

Bon allez hop ceci dit, sujet politique non ? :sleep:


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2005)

perso, pour parler,  JE ne suis pas "pour".
oui j'entends des dents grincer, des "quote surlignés en gras" et des "sujet de merde", c'est tellement facile...
mais oui je maintiens : tuer pour quoi, punir? ah les beaux jesus que voilà...
tendons donc l'autre joue, mes "freres".

bref, tout simplement, schwarzecon a choisi le pouvoir, en pensant que "valider" la mise à mort d'un type, ferait remonter sa côte minable...
c'est beau la politique.


ps: quelle aurait été la décision si le condamné n'eut été africain-americain...(?)

PUBLIC: JE T'AIME.


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez hop ceci dit, sujet politique non ?



Je crois bien... charte?


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2005)

ah on a pas le droit?
désolé,
on arrête là alors.

c'est mieux de rester cons comme des teloches.

amen.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> ah on a pas le droit?
> désolé,
> on arrête là alors.
> 
> ...



Tu n'es pas obligé de le prendre comme ça mais il y a eu des précédents hélas fâcheux qui ont amené les modos à virer ce genre de discussions. C'est un peu dommage parfois parce qu'on a tous le souvenir de beaux débats polis et constructifs, mais il y avait trop souvent souci. C'est expluiqué ici et épinglé en haut du bar


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Décembre 2005)

oui oui, je sais bien...mais cela ne s'adressait pas à toi.

de toutes façons , c'est une premiere et derniere fois, vu les reactions...
je crois que cela n'est effectivement pas la peine de discuter d'autres choses....


----------



## lufograf (13 Décembre 2005)

Allez tant que ça reste ouvert...
Merci quand même, silverchose pour ce fil qui montre que quelque personne ont encore un  peu d'humanité dans leur veine. Et d'entendre qu'il n'est pas normal que l'on puisse décider froidement de la mort d'un être humain bien calé dans son fauteuil en se demandant s'il vaut mieux encore aller ratisser quelques voix ou si définitivement il vaut mieux allez cachetonner pour un terminator 12.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Lieux communs.

Ouh les vilains !!! La peine de mort tout ça !, les salauds d'américains, etc. etc.

Bon. Ça c'est dit. Plutôt que de jouer avec des concepts dont vous ne maîtrisez même pas l'orthographe des rouages, pourquoi ne pas vous offusquer de ce qui se passe dans des pays moins médiatisés ? Où on ne s'offusque pas de tuer des meurtriers et encore moins des femmes, des enfants, des voisins, j'en passe et des meilleures ? Ah ça, il est de bon ton de montrer l'Amérique du doigt. Ça fait bien, on l'a vu à la télé. Puis ça fait super évangélisateur. Mon pseudo va être couvert d'une aura dorée sur les forums macG  Les femmes vont me trouver beau, les mecs vont être subjugués par mon humanité...


Pfff... MAIS SOYEZ CRÉATIFS BORDEL !!!!!! APPORTEZ-NOUS DE LA LÉGÈRETÉ, DE L'HUMOUR, DE LA FINESSE, pas de l'actualité à 15 cent. On est dans un bar, pas dans une soirée mondaine où les convives bouffent du fererro roche d'or en répétant des phrases apprises dans des livrets de bienséance. Elevez le débat un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

_m*** j'mai gourré de fil  j'me croyais dans Google  _​


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> http://www.russievirtuelle.com/recettes/soupes.htm


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sujet de merde.


-27 minutes


----------



## Malow (13 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> ....



sans les antennes  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Pfff... MAIS SOYEZ CRÉATIFS BORDEL !!!!!! APPORTEZ-NOUS DE LA LÉGÈRETÉ, DE L'HUMOUR, DE LA FINESSE, pas de l'actualité à 15 cent. On est dans un bar, pas dans une soirée mondaine où les convives bouffent du fererro roche d'or en répétant des phrases apprises dans des livrets de bienséance. Elevez le débat un peu ![/QUOTE]

Mais c'est qu'il s'énerverait !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

*La seule originalité de ce fil*
c'est que ce n'est pas al02 qui l'a ouvert.


----------



## kathy h (13 Décembre 2005)

"EXTERMINATOR " plutôt


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

+43 minutes, température : 35°C


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qu'il s'énerverait !


je crois que comme modo il ose pas ouvrir  "Et avec les fesses ?"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Stanley «Tookie» Williams *4* - Arnold "Schwarzy" Schwartzenegger *1*


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La seule originalité de ce fil c'est que ce n'est pas al02 qui l'a ouvert.



*MDR !*  (ou *LOL ! : * _en anglais que je cause très bien mieux que vous !_)      

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-. :love:


----------



## Imaginus (13 Décembre 2005)

Comme je le dis toujours , la peine de mort est un debat imbecile. On peut brandir des pancartes ,des statues de Jesus sur la croix , la bible meme ! Au final on a une bande de veaux (en bande on est con c'est un fait) meuglant pour la survie d'un condamné a mort. 


Parlons en !

Je trouve l'evolution psychologique des comdamnés à mort (ou des residents longue durée de ce couloir) particulierement interessante. La peur les ecrase litteralement et leur psyché se raccroche à n'importe quoi (je trouve cette forme de punition moins humaine que la mort elle meme). Attendre l'heure de sa mort au battement d'un tic tac renderait fou à lié le plus equilibré d'entre nous. 
Et vlan voila le jour de la repetition pour le condamné de la cellule d'a coté. Bientot ca sera son tour à lui. Le couloir de la mort est d'un sadisme tout bonnement inhumain et pas etonnant de voir les condamné se refugié dans la religion ,epouser la personne qui vous ecrit des lettres pleine de compassion mais que vous connaissez meme pas, etre un adepte de la non violence , un ami des souris ou autre... 

A bien y reflechir c'est pire que l'execution en elle meme non ? Mais ca serait oublier les raisons de la presence du joyeux lurron entre ces quatres murs. Le meutre. 

La bible : "Tu ne tueras pas ton prochain". 
La punition ? PAs d emention particuliere , une allusion à la loi du Thalion plus loin mais c'est fianlement à appreciation libre. Il faut voir dans les autres manuels pour trouver peut etre une autre reponse (ah la theologie !). 
Reaction des parents de la victime : A mort ! 
Reaction de la meute meuglante : A mort ! La vie ! 

Il serait amusant de voir quelle serait la reaction d'une foule actuelle dans le Colisée de Rome si les condamné a mort etaient obligés de s'entretuer... 

_La je deviens sadique..._

Revenons à notre lascard. Il a tué. 
Personnellement si un quidam venait a abattre un proche parent et si j'avais l'opportunité de faire justice moi meme (meme si la loi ne l'autorise pas) je crois que je le ferai sans hesité. 

Difficile à concevoir pour vous ? Okay poussons le sadisme encore plus loin...

Votre enfant ! 

La vous avez eu un flash dans la tete. Vous serez capable de broyer son assassin sans aucun remord sous un 33 tonnes... Une rage qui n'a pas de nom ,une rage legitime nourrie par l'enfer de l'abime dans lequel il vous a plonger avec un sadisme et un plaisir inconcevable. L'innocence fauchée dans ce quelle a de plus pure. 

Unanimement la foule reclame la mise a mort . Elle le ferait elle meme si c'etait necessaire. 


Dans ce cas pourquoi le meutre d'un adulte est il different ? Ou percu "moins grave". L'adulte a vecu ,l'adulte à commis des erreurs ,l'adulte n'est pas parfait ,l'adulte n'est plus innocent.
La notion d'innoncence de l'enfance , cet etat quasi parfait de l'existence humaine pleine de douceur et de poesie est ce que nous avons de plus cher. Bizarrement la nature humaine arrive a faire la difference entre la mort d'un enfant , d'un homme ,d'une femme et d'un veillard.

D'ailleur à cet instant meme vous avez quantifié la "valeur" de leur existence. 

N'en soyez pas suprit ni géné. C'est la nature humaine. C'est meme la nature animale. Un heritage toujours present dans nos genes.


----------



## Imaginus (13 Décembre 2005)

Alors faut il ou non recourir à la peine de mort dans sa defintion la plus expeditive ? 


Au cas par cas...  

La bizarrement on est tous d'accord.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

Nan pas moi


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Alors faut il ou non recourir à la peine de mort dans sa defintion la plus expeditive ?
> 
> 
> Au cas par cas...
> ...




moi j'suis contre la peine de mort, sauf pour moi.
Si je me savais condamné à une vraie perpétuité comme aux états unis...sans relache, bah je crois bien que je prefererais en finir tout de suite : passer cinquante piges ,voire plus, dans une cage,non merçi!.


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas moi



Toi, j'ai noté que plus le temps passe, et plus tes interventions se raccourcissent, à l'image de ton icone!.De quel mal étrange es tu frappé.!


----------



## danar (13 Décembre 2005)

pas d'accord non plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Lieux communs.
> Pfff... MAIS SOYEZ CRÉATIFS BORDEL !!!!!! APPORTEZ-NOUS DE LA LÉGÈRETÉ, DE L'HUMOUR, DE LA FINESSE, pas de l'actualité à 15 cent. On est dans un bar, pas dans une soirée mondaine où les convives bouffent du fererro roche d'or en répétant des phrases apprises dans des livrets de bienséance. Elevez le débat un peu !



C'est assez mon crédo, mais la vision du bar ou de ce que devrait être le bar MacG qu'a chacun est souvent un eccueil sur lequel se sont brisées bien des illusions...
Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre d'ouverture de sujets par de nouveaux membres qui commençaient par "vous avez un Mac, donc vous aimez forcément ceci ou cela"... Sanctionnées quasi immédiatment par une avalanche d'insanités hors propos, de railleries, qui ne sont souvent que la marque d'un certain agacement. Nous avons certes un Mac ; mais pas forcément la tronche formatée par la simple possession de cette belle machine...

Le chemin de croix du néo créateur de sujet est justement de parvenir, à la longue à trier, à filtrer, à faire fi de...
Le sérieux existe, il est manié par certains avec brio et légereté. La lecture de leurs posts devient de fait un véritable plaisir. Il en est certains dont la maîtrise des sujets abordés ne pousse qu'à une lecture respectueuse, voire instructive...
Mais au fil des mois j'ai aussi rencontré beaucoup de pudeur derrière l'humour et la dérision de certains autres. De la vraie pudeur ; celle des sentiments, celle qui rend supportable le fait d'aborder certains sujets, parce qu'elle permet, par petites touches acides succéssives, d'aller parfois bien plus loin qu'il n'y parraît...
Mais tout cela demande bien entendu à lire, à filtrer des enchaîements de posts en apparence sans queue ni tête, pour pouvoir enfin voir surgir quelque chose d'intérréssant au travers de cadavres exquis ubuesques...
Ce n'est que ma propre vision, bien entendu... J'ai le subjectif qui louche vers Dada et le surréalisme...

Ici il y a à boire, toujours... Et parfois à manger


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2005)

Amis bien aimés,

Ma Loulou est partie pour le pays de l'envers du décor, un homme lui donné neuf coups de poignard dans sa douce peau. C'est la société qui est malade, il nous faut la remettre d'aplomb et d'équerre par l'amour  et l'amitié et la persuasion.
C'est l'histoire de mon petit amour à moi arrêté sur le seuil de ses 33 ans. Ne perdons pas courage, ni vous, ni moi. Je vais continuer ma vie et mes voyages avec ce poids à porter en plus et mes deux chéris qui lui ressemblent.
Sans vous commander, je vous demande d'aimer plus que jamais ceux qui vous sont proches ; le monde est une triste boutique, les coeurs purs doivent se mettre ensemble pour l'embellir,
Il faut reboiser l'âme humaine.
Je resterai sur le pont, je resterai un jardinier, je cultiverai mes plantes de langage. A travers mes dires, vous retrouverez ma bien aimée ; il n'est de vrai que l'amitié et l'amour.
Je suis maintenant très loin au fond du panier des tristesses.
On doit manger, chacun, dit-on un sac de charbon pour aller au paradis, ah comme j'aimerais qu'il y ait un paradis, comme ce serait doux les retrouvailles. En attendant, à vous autres, mes amis d'ici-bas, face à ce qui m'arrive, je prends la liberté, moi qui ne suis qu'un histrion, qu'un batteur de planches, qu'un comédien qui fait du rêve avec du vent, je prends la liberté de vous écrire pour vous dire à quoi je pense aujourd'hui :

Je pense de toute mes forces qu'il faut aimer à tort et à travers.


*Julos Beaucarne, texte écrit dans la nuit du 2 au 3 février 1975, après l'assassinat de sa femme.*


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Décembre 2005)

"lufograf", ce que tu dis ne sert à rien.
Critiquer pour provoquer n'est absolument pas instructif.
Tu sembles démontrer que tu sais tout et que nous sommes des ignorants...(du moins en la matière).
La plus belle démonstration de ta part, si tu es si politisé, aurait été de nous parler de tout ça.
Seulement preuve est là, tu ne sais rien faire d'autre qu'ajouter un post de + à ton barême.

Oui on parle d'un fait qui se passe aux etats-unis, et non désolé ce n'est pas les replacer (encore) au centre du monde , dumoins de façon positive,  tout en continuant de négliger le reste de la planète.
Les USA continuent d'appliquer la peine de mort.
c'est un fait!
Et il s'agirait de ne pas négliger cela, sous pretexte que ce sont les etats-unis.
Balayer d'un revers de la main cette info, tel que tu le fais, c'est balayer le combat sur des années, de militants anti peine de mort, et ce, à travers le monde, cette fois.
c'est négliger les prisonniers, négliger les futurs executés.
Pour ta gouverne :
un homme ayant passé 25 ans en detention aux etats-unis pour viol avec temoignage visuel de la victime à l'appui, viens d'etre acquitté apres analyse ADN....
alors? tu vas démontrer quoi là?

Il s'agit là d"un fait, "1", au mileu d'une mare de catastrophes.

Oui, la situation politique mondiale est catastrophique.
Très bonne remarque, pourquoine pas parler du reste...(?) et bien allez...
pas de problème.


j'attendais le dénouement de cette histoire, tout comme je suis le reste de la politique à travers le monde.
j'ai peut etre préféré placer celle-ci sous forme de post, car elle rejoint une "icone" cathodique connue de tous.
Comme nous sommes dans un bar "à finesse(s)" comme le précisait quelqu'un, pourquoi ne pas parler de cela, ce qui permettait (potentiellement) de discuter et non "débattre", de cette postition d'ex-acteur (plutot de droite) et adulée par toute une génération 80')s....confronté à une popularité (politique) en baisse,et au choix de donner la mort à quelqu'un qu'il avait lui-même cotoyé des années au paravant.

bref...oui, cela ne sert à rien..comme tu dis.

cela ne sert pas plust que d' essayer de connaitre l'evolution de la politique mondiale.

Disons pour synthetiser, que cela me tenait à coeur car je m'interesse fortement à cette question (situation des africains-americains), et que je connais le système carcéral.
ah? l'essentiel est peut etre là....

As-tu, mon cher lufograf, déjà mis les pieds dans une prison...ne serait-ce qu'en tant que visiteur?
j'espere que non, car ta démonstration serait d'autant pus provocatrice.

sur ce, bonne journée.
:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> Critiquer pour provoquer n'est absolument pas instructif.



J'adore ce genre de certitudes sans abats, prêtes à cuire...


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> "lufograf", ce que tu dis ne sert à rien.
> 
> 
> sur ce, bonne journée.
> :hein:


Pourquoi t'organises pas une manif dans ton bled?
j'crois pas qu'il y en ai eu en France....sur ce cas précis.
Apres, tu preches des convaincus...donc c'est quoi l'interet? les americains sont majoritairement pour la peine de mort, et probablement, noirs, jaunes , blancs et chicanos confondus.
tout le monde le sait.donc...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez mon crédo, mais la vision du bar ou de ce que devrait être le bar MacG qu'a chacun est souvent un eccueil sur lequel se sont brisées bien des illusions...
> Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre d'ouverture de sujets par de nouveaux membres qui commençaient par "vous avez un Mac, donc vous aimez forcément ceci ou cela"... Sanctionnées quasi immédiatment par une avalanche d'insanités hors propos, de railleries, qui ne sont souvent que la marque d'un certain agacement. Nous avons certes un Mac ; mais pas forcément la tronche formatée par la simple possession de cette belle machine...
> 
> Le chemin de croix du néo créateur de sujet est justement de parvenir, à la longue à trier, à filtrer, à faire fi de...
> ...


En même temps le répéter sans cesse n'augmente pas le nombre de sujets intéressants, la place laissée libre est utilisée par ça.


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Décembre 2005)

ok reineman.
t'es un bon toi.

à + les mecs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En même temps le répéter sans cesse n'augmente pas le nombre de sujets intéressants, la place laissée libre est utilisée par ça.



Je le sais... Mais tu dois aussi commencer à savoir que je le ressortirai à l'occasion...


----------



## guizmo47 (13 Décembre 2005)

On est dans un bar, pas dans une soirée mondaine où les convives bouffent du fererro roche d'or en répétant des phrases apprises dans des livrets de bienséance. Elevez le débat un peu ![/quote]

Heu si je peux me permettre moi je préfère les "Mon chéri"...
Ok c'est bon je sors


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je le sais... Mais tu dois aussi commencer à savoir que je le ressortirai à l'occasion...


Ouais attend que je corrige les fautes alors


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

*Refusons d'accorder notre grace*
à reineman. 

Peine capitale : un ban à l'IP et tout sera réglé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais attend que je corrige les fautes alors



Ordure! C'est un coup bas!


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> ok reineman.
> t'es un bon toi.



Ceci dit ça va être difficile de vous départager...    
C'est une compète pour savoir qui fout l'ambiance la plus lourdingue au bar ? C'est la même personne qui poste sous deux pseudos ??? :love:  

Nan franchement relis posément tout le thread depuis le début, va manger, respire avec le ventre... et ravale ta colère...  merci pour nous, le bar n'est pas (qu')un déversoir aux aigreurs de chacun.


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Refusons d'accorder notre grace*
> à reineman.
> 
> Peine capitale : un ban à l'IP et tout sera réglé.



ouais oauis...on lui dira!
et sinon, ca se passe bien ta vie? t'as été faire ton tiercé ce matin?


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> ok reineman.
> t'es un bon toi.
> 
> à + les mecs.




En chine, y'a un condamné a mort par heure (95 pour cent des organes transplantés en chine viennent de condamnés a mort executés , pris sans leur accord)...dans les pays arabes, ou en iran, c'est aussi une norme appuyée sur un droit religieux rigoriste.
mais ça..on en entend jamais parler.
-Schwarzenegger a toujours été pour la peine de mort et a toujours refusé les recours en grace, de blancs, noirs ou autres.Et les gens ont voté pour lui...donc.
Enfin la peine de mort est en recul aux USA.
il y a moins de cinq ans, les américains étaient  a quatre vingt pour cent pour la peine de mort , aujourd'hui ils ne le sont plus qu'a soixante quatre pour cent .c'est plutot encourageant.l'abolition est tres certainement pour bientot.
Maintenant, moi j'aimerais bien que les médias (et toi, par ricochets) nous parlent de la peine de mort ailleurs qu'aux états unis,mais ça...par une raison que je n'explique pas , ça semble impossible.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

Ah ben finalement doit on regreter que reneman n'ait pas été bani?
Sur ce coup là je ne crois pas.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> (...) j'aimerais bien que les médias (et toi, par ricochets) nous parlent de la peine de mort ailleurs qu'aux états unis,mais ça...par une raison que je n'explique pas , ça semble impossible.



Intéressant point de vue  . Ce qui choque nos médias, me semble-t-il, c'est le fait que sur ce point on en soit justement à comparer les USA, qui est et reste une démocratie, avec l'Iran, la Chine ou le Qatar, qui en sont loin. 
J'écoutais quelqu'un à la radio tout à l'heure qui disait que là-bas le débat sur la peine de mort ou même sur une grâce exceptionnelle n'est pas du tout "philosophique" comme il a pu être en France (remise en cause de la loi du Talion, choix de ne pas être aussi meurtrier que les meurtriers, etc...), mais axé sur des considérations pragmatiques (risque d'erreur judiciaire, possibilité concrète de réinsertion). 
Quoi qu'on en dise les Etats-Unis ne sont pas une simple variante de notre façon de voir les choses mais un modèle culturel réellement bien différent...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'on en dise les Etats-Unis ne sont pas une simple variante de notre façon de voir les choses mais un modèle culturel réellement bien différent...




mééééééééé nan!!`
yzont 15 ans d'avance tout le monde sait ça!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas forcément qui a de l'avance, mais j'ai bien une petite idée sur qui a du retard... :mouais:


Bizarre comme ce fil tourne. On part d'un lieu commun (pitié ! ne me faites pas un fil à chaque exécution qui a lieu aux Etats-Unis... je devrais pouvoir vous trouver un lien vers un forum de fans de Michael Moore. Mackie a dû ranger ça avec les signets des fan-clubs Lorie ou Alizée) pour en ressortir des choses intéressantes. Le problème c'est qu'il faut trier. J'ai une image fugace de quelqu'un qui serre les dents en vomissant, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi. _Anal_ogie étrange. La mort d'un être par la volonté d'un autre est toujours un thème problématique dans lequel les gens avides de reconnaissance, de bonne conscience, d'auto-soulagement etc. se réfugient pour obtenir l'accord des autres. Au nom de quoi ? Le vrai problème, c'est que pour conspuer ça (ce qui est tout à fait légitime et honorable en théorie) l'innocent part de préceptes établi par d'autres, qu'il croit employer avec tout son libre arbitre. Là, je crie "à la connerie" ! Parce que c'est Schwartzenegger qui l'a permise, cette exécution est plus immorale que les autres ? Parce que la précédente était la 1000ème ? Qu'elle était en plus sise au Texas, état d'origine de W. ? Et les autres ? Vous étiez où pour les autres ? Le mac était en panne ? Benjamin était en train de faire une mise à jour de vbulletin ? Z'aviez piscine ?

C'est pas la première fois que je le dis, je le redirai encore. Vous faites quoi pour que ça change ? Vous croyez réellement que ça va servir à autre chose qu'à *rien* de poster votre indignation ici ? Vous êtes beaux, tout formatés que vous êtes par les médias et la pensée universelle. J'imagine qu'en plus ça ne vous fait rien d'être anti-mondialisation ? Vous n'êtes pas à un paradoxe près, n'est-ce pas ?

Puisqu'on parle du mac (merde dis donc.. mais c'est vrai ça !!! MACgeneration... Ça vient de là ??????) et de la pseudo culture communautaire que ça draine, ne pourriez-vous pas justement mettre à profit le précepte de _think different_ ? Servez vous de vos claviers pour, sinon penser autrement, penser autre chose que ce qu'on vous dicte de penser. Ouvrez-vous au monde. Dites vous effectivement, que même si des pays n'ont pas de régime démocratique, ça n'excuse pas que des gens innocents meurent sous des balles chapeautées de bleu OTAN*. Que des civils innocents, eux, subissent des souffrances morales et physiques bien pires encore que celles des condamnés à mort, et que vous ne feriez même pas supporter à reineman. Bref. Pipi, violon.. tout ça. Pas de souci. J'userai du comique de répétition.
Restez légers, ça vous réussi mieux 



* Allusion entendue à Quetzalk. Je sais que tu n'as pas dit ça, mais vu les fils qui se touchent dans certains greniers, j'ai peur des raccourcis recuits potentiels


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

t'es en retard d'une guerre c'est contre rezban qu'il faut voter maintenant


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Restez légers, ça vous réussi mieux



Euh, je peux rester lourd moi?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Oui. Toi oui  Bien entendu. Mais c'est parce que ton côté lourd témoigne d'une certaine légèreté 

Bon. C'est pas un ordre non plus, hein ? Juste un conseil. Histoire de continuer à faire ce que d'autres disent, quoi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'es en retard d'une guerre c'est contre rezban qu'il faut voter maintenant


Je suis resté bloqué à l'heure de celles que j'ai vécues


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2005)

Il y a un truc aussi qui n'est ni constructif, ni inventif, ni léger, ni drôle ou amusant, ce sont les leçons de morale à répétition ET à deux balles...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

J'te l'fais pas dire.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

Mais sur ce coup c'était une injection


----------



## guizmo47 (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais sur ce coup c'était une injection


----------



## claudde (13 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Lieux communs.
> 
> Ouh les vilains !!! La peine de mort tout ça !, les salauds d'américains, etc. etc.
> 
> Pfff... MAIS SOYEZ CRÉATIFS BORDEL !!!!!! APPORTEZ-NOUS DE LA LÉGÈRETÉ, DE L'HUMOUR, DE LA FINESSE, pas de l'actualité à 15 cent. On est dans un bar, pas dans une soirée mondaine où les convives bouffent du fererro roche d'or en répétant des phrases apprises dans des livrets de bienséance. Elevez le débat un peu !



je comprends pas trop.
 c'est bien indiqué bar macG où l'on peut dicuter de tout et de rien?. 
apparemment il y en a ici qui préfèrent discuter de rien, sur rien. du politiquement correcte. ouaaiiis. c'est l'éclate totale quoi. les chemises roses et le blog du pote. 

Censuré  et celui dont je site le papier au-dessus, pas loin non plus.

un forum, sur le web : donc le nec plus ultra de la liberté de s'exprimer? apparemment c'est pas ici. : des courbettes à S.Jobs, et PAS DE POLITIQUE svp


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Je n'enlève que ce qui est interdit  Le reste, je le laisse, ça aidera les gens à se repérer 

On est toujours le con d'un autre. Mais quand on devient le con de tout le monde ou de la plupart, ça peut devenir gênant  Bienvenue, fais toi ta place. T'es pas le seul à penser ce que tu penses, et ça me ravit un peu plus chaque jour


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2005)

'tain, Chaton, te présente pas aux élections, tu serais capable de me faire voter pour toi... contre mon camp...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

J'aime pas la politique. J'y connais rien. C'est pour ça que j'ai la décence de ne pas en parler  J'vote comme papa-maman  Sauf pour l'Europe, mais c'était pour les faire chier  Enfin bon. J'ai perdu à l'époque 

Merci Rémi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

_Finalement, non.
Sans intérêt._


----------



## lufograf (15 Décembre 2005)

salut silver,

J'avoue ne pas très bien comprendre la teneur de ton mail   
Mais peut être ai-je été maladroit dans mon post ? :rose:

Il n'y avait aucune provocation, ni aucun second (ou plus) degré dans mon propos. Je disais le plus simplement du monde (et certainement très naïvement) ma répulsion pour la peine de mort. Je crois comprendre que nous patageons donc les mêmes "idées" même si celles ci peuvent paraître totalement "cliché" aux yeux de certains...
Oui cela fait cliché et cela va sans dire mais (comme on le dit sur Macgé) ça va quand même mieux en le disant : je suis contre la peine de mort ! Aux USA comme ailleurs cela va de soi, mais le souci c'est que l'amérique est une démocratie et qu'elle tend à brandir son modèle comme étant le seul valable pour le monde.

Voilà j'en ai fini avec mes banalités...

Et pour la légereté rendez-vous ailleurs dans le bar, c'est pas les lieux de perditions qui manquent ! (au MQCD for exemple  )


----------



## silverkingz design (15 Décembre 2005)

la façon don tu t'exprimais m'a laissé comprendre, non pas que tu etais "pro", mais que "on" parlait "encore" des usa, et cela laissait penser que "je" ou "on" n'etions au courant "que" de ce qui se passe là-bas, ou du moins, que nous ne parlions que d'eux une fois de plus au lieu de penser au reste du monde..et que ce reste nous etait inconnu ou peut interessant.

désolé si j'ai mal su te lire ou si tu as mal su l'ecrire.
OUI je suis CONTRE la peine de mort.

Au passage : quoi qu'il ait fait, vrai ou faux...
Qu'il repose en paix...
puisqu'il a été executé la nuit dernière.

.


----------



## reineman (15 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> ps: quelle aurait été la décision si le condamné n'eut été africain-americain...(?)
> 
> PUBLIC: JE T'AIME.



La décision aurait été la meme, mais tu en aurais pas parlé...la preuve...c'était il ya quelques jours.
http://www.menara.ma/Infos/includes/detail.asp?article_id=8815&lmodule=USA
Dans les couloirs de la mort en californie, puisque tu tiens visiblement a voir cette affaire sous l'angle
raciale ou -'raciste',( à la karl zéro quoi!...), il y a en nombre, d'abord des blancs, puis des noirs, puis des latinos.
Mais bref, de cela on s'en contrefout....car ce qui est important au fond pour les médias, c'est que ce soit Terminator,Monsieur Holywood, celui qu'on a vu au cinéma, qui a vraiment été un tres gros con de méchant blanc d'américain pour tuer avec sa cervelle de culturiste doppé un gentil noir dont au final, si ca se trouve, il est innocent des crimes qu'on lui reproche, ou qui en tout cas, s'est amendé.
c'est ce scénario là qu'on veut voir jouer....pathétique!...


----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On est dans un bar, pas dans une soirée mondaine où les convives bouffent du *fererro roche d'or* en répétant des phrases apprises dans des livrets de bienséance. Elevez le débat un peu !



je ne sais pas si c'est l'approche de noël, mais j'ai comme l'impression que tu fais une fixette sur les fererro !! je propose que l'on se cotise, pour offrir une boite au minou, ou mieux si quelqu'un à ses entrée à l'ambassade, qu'on offre un carton VIP BackCat pour la prochaine soirée....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

Votez Jahrom !!!! :d


----------



## vg93179 (15 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> La décision aurait été la meme, mais tu en aurais pas parlé...la preuve...c'était il ya quelques jours.
> http://www.menara.ma/Infos/includes/detail.asp?article_id=8815&lmodule=USA
> Dans les couloirs de la mort en californie, puisque tu tiens visiblement a voir cette affaire sous l'angle
> raciale ou -'raciste',( à la karl zéro quoi!...), il y a en nombre, d'abord des blancs, puis des noirs, puis des latinos.
> ...



Pour être tout à fait juste, il faudrait comparer le pourcentage des condamnés à mort en fonction de leur communauté (même si ce terme ne veut pas dire grand chose) et le pourcentage de ces mêmes communautés dans la population globale des états US. 
Et en déduire non pas que les noirs sont plus criminels par naissance, ni que les états condamnent systématiquement un noir juge coupable à la peine de mort, mais peut être comme ici en France, que la pauvreté fait le lit de la criminalité, et que le racisme, la xénophobie ont dessiné au fil des décennies un visage commun à la pauvreté.

Quant au traitement des médias, il s'est adapté à notre façon de consommer. Que ce soit du coca ou de l'info. 
Il faut un message choc, un angle qui capte l'attention. 
En l'occurrence la 1000e exécution depuis 76 ou la possible grâce d'un criminel-repenti-qui-clame-son-innocence par Schwartzi l'acteur qui a l'occasion d'utiliser son pouvoir de vie ou de mort. 

La presse se trouve un angle périodiquement concernant la peine de mort aux USA, c'est une façon d'en parler sans répéter tous les jours la même chose. 

Bref, il ne faut pas trop blâmer la presse au risque de décrédibiliser le message. 

Profitons au contraire de l'angle accrocheur des médias pour capter l'attention populaire, afin d'approfondir le sujet et élever le débat......



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> En chine, y'a un condamné a mort par heure (95 pour cent des organes transplantés en chine viennent de condamnés a mort executés , pris sans leur accord)...dans les pays arabes, ou en iran, c'est aussi une norme appuyée sur un droit religieux rigoriste.
> mais ça..on en entend jamais parler.
> -Schwarzenegger a toujours été pour la peine de mort et a toujours refusé les recours en grace, de blancs, noirs ou autres.Et les gens ont voté pour lui...donc.
> Enfin la peine de mort est en recul aux USA.
> ...



...... et parler de la peine de mort ailleurs. 
Les raisons pour lesquelles on parle plus de la peine de mort aux USA que de la peine de mort ailleurs sont simples  : 
Les USA exportent leur modèle économique et social partout dans le monde. Et se targuent d'être les meilleurs, avec un ethnocentrisme affirmé (un peu comme l'Europe coloniale quand elle était la première puissance)... Ils s'exposent donc plus aux critiques des autres... La chine applique plus la peine de mort, et avec un sens de la justice particulier, mais on le sait, c'est une dictature. C'est plus choquant quand c'est une démocratie... C'est la fameuse loi de proximité  : les usa sont une démocratie, et ont un mode de vie proche du notre (en tout cas plus que les chinois). On bouffe leurs films, on les connait ou on croit les connaitre très bien. On en sait plus sur eux que sur nos voisins belges par exemple. Et puis c'est une partie de nous (européens) exilés de l'autre côté de l'atlantique. 

Bref, profitons de tout ca pour faire exister le débat. C'est là l'essentiel.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> un criminel-repenti-qui-clame-son-innocence




excellent


----------



## reineman (15 Décembre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> ...... et parler de la peine de mort ailleurs.
> Les raisons pour lesquelles on parle plus de la peine de mort aux USA que de la peine de mort ailleurs sont simples  :
> Les USA exportent leur modèle économique et social partout dans le monde. Et se targuent d'être les meilleurs, avec un ethnocentrisme affirmé (un peu comme l'Europe coloniale quand elle était la première puissance)... Ils s'exposent donc plus aux critiques des autres... La chine applique plus la peine de mort, et avec un sens de la justice particulier, mais on le sait, c'est une dictature. C'est plus choquant quand c'est une démocratie... C'est la fameuse loi de proximité  : les usa sont une démocratie, et ont un mode de vie proche du notre (en tout cas plus que les chinois). On bouffe leurs films, on les connait ou on croit les connaitre très bien. On en sait plus sur eux que sur nos voisins belges par exemple. Et puis c'est une partie de nous (européens) exilés de l'autre côté de l'atlantique.
> 
> Bref, profitons de tout ca pour faire exister le débat. C'est là l'essentiel.


Oui donc ,en gros nous nous épanchons sur le cas des états unis parce que civilisationnelement, c'est un pays qui nous est proche.Nous nous interessons à ceux qui nous 'ressemblent' au détriment des autres peut etre.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Ben si on s'intéressait aux pays qui coupent la main des voleurs, je crois que notre industrie horlogère ferait vite du lobbyisme


----------



## reineman (15 Décembre 2005)

tain j'ai pas compris ce qu'il a dit!...j'suis sur que c'est une vane a retardement...je la relirais demain...on dirait du jean claude vandame


----------



## vg93179 (15 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Oui donc ,en gros nous nous épanchons sur le cas des états unis parce que civilisationnelement, c'est un pays qui nous est proche.Nous nous interessons à ceux qui nous 'ressemblent' au détriment des autres peut etre.



Oui, c'est exactement ca. 
Tu remarqueras qu'on s'intéresse plus à la voiture cassée du voisin qu'aux dizaines de morts chaque jours victimes du Sida en Afrique. 
Et plus au tsunami touchant des touristes occidentaux qu'a tremblement de terre en iran touchant uniquement les locaux. 
C'est ainsi... 
Moi je parlais de l'intérêt du peuple. 
Quant à la vanne de supermoquette, elle parle de l'intérêt des entreprises. 

Mais les deux sont liés !


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben si on s'intéressait aux pays qui coupent la main des voleurs, je crois que notre industrie horlogère ferait vite du lobbyisme



 Mouha c'te réflexion de Suisse !!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

faut bien protéger l'économie locale


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2005)

De toute façon, comme on connait les suisses, ils se contenteraient de relancer la mode des "montres de gousset", ce sont des pragmatiques, ces gens là !


----------



## silverkingz design (16 Décembre 2005)

"reineman",
le propos (le mien) ici, n'etait pas une course à l'événement: j'entends par là ...."t'as pas dit ça, mais tu parles de ça, gna gna gna..."

Je le précise d'ailleurs dans un de mes posts : oui il s'agissait là de discuter de cette execution par rapport à une pseudo icone cathodique, et apres, peut etre amener un developpement sur la peine de mort si le sujet restait ouvert. choses difficile la preuve puisque cela part en enfatillages tres vite avec des petites gueguerres piquantes...(pour certains...tout comme le ton injustifié que tu emploies, mais il semble que ce soit ta "touch")
bref...
Non je n'ai pas parlé de la "1000ème execution" ca tombe bien tu fais le relais et c'etait aussi dans toute la presse...donc nous sommes au courant.
j'ai par contre parlé d'une autre execution...
"blanc, noir" ce n'etait pas le propose dans ce poste justement, mais plutot l'innoncence verifiée par ADN apres plus de 20ans....

la discussion est interessante, le theatre moins.


----------

